# Zone Question



## Rail Freak (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been told that if I pay for the hotel on the lay over in LAX that the SEA-LAX-CHI-WAS-ORL trip would be 35K for a Roomette! Is this true???

Thanx


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 17, 2011)

Depends on who told you that.......


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I've been told I could by AGR Reps & I've been told I cant by AGR Reps????? Remember the 24 hour rule???

Thanx


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 17, 2011)

Get a hold of an AGR rep that said you could and have him book it for you.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 17, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> Get a hold of an AGR rep that said you could and have him book it for you.



His name was Rob, would you do that for me??? hboy:


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 17, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I've been told that if I pay for the hotel on the lay over in LAX that the SEA-LAX-CHI-WAS-ORL trip would be 35K for a Roomette! Is this true???
> 
> Thanx


If you can get a agent to book that trip for you, it's true. If you can't get an agent to book it for you, it's not true. Until you try to book the trip, you can't know whether it's true or not. No one here can say for certain what will happen.


----------



## sechs (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there actually a rule on this?


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 18, 2011)

sechs said:


> Is there actually a rule on this?


How would we know?

Some people have gotten a stopover in LAX, others haven't. Even if there is a written rule (and I have no evidence that AGR long-distance awards have written rules), it doesn't matter if the rule isn't applied consistently by agents.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 18, 2011)

I tried to book an AGR trip from San Francisco to Chicago via LAX and the Texas Eagle

and the agent would not book the trip due to the overnight in LAX. I paid for the

SFC to LAX leg and used AGR for the LAX to CHI leg.


----------



## sechs (Dec 18, 2011)

Isn't that a valid routing via either the Pacific Surfliner or San Joaquins, and their connecting buses?


----------



## sechs (Dec 18, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > Is there actually a rule on this?
> ...


If it isn't a written rule, as you say, then we can push to get it, as it is not against them.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 20, 2011)

sechs said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > sechs said:
> ...


I'm agnostic about AGR rules. Maybe they exist in a written form, maybe not. I've seen no evidence either way, and different people have reported different results. But hey, why not try booking a trip with a stopover in Los Angeles? Maybe you'll find an agent who will book the trip. I think that you probably won't succeed, but you'll never know if you don't try.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2011)

sechs said:


> Isn't that a valid routing via either the Pacific Surfliner or San Joaquins, and their connecting buses?


I believe so - but it won't get you on the CS!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Dec 25, 2011)

I have gone through LAX multiple times coming down on the CS from Oregon. You have to stay overnight somewhere between SLO and LAX, and catch the early Surfliner into LAX in order to make the connection to the SWC or the SL/TE. I have not taken the SJ, so I don't know if any of the bus connections make it into LAX in time. There is absolutely nothing to be gained in changing over to the SJ from the CS, if you came from the north and what you want is a connection. I don't know about paying for the hotel with your reservation, though. Might work! Let us know the result if you try it! For my money, I'd rather stay in SLO (very nice town) or in Chinatown (LAX).


----------

